# Them Dastardly Sighthounds! ;)



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lookit all the trouble they cause.  A Poodle wouldn't do this! 

Whippet delays Manchester airport flights


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Sighthounds?! Again?! Trouble makers...lololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My sister has one. It is sweet and very beautiful. But it is so strange too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have two Whippets whom I adore. They are sweet, cuddly, accepting, kind, and the perfect counter to Spoos, because they require so little grooming (like none...outside of nails and a bath once in awhile). I am seriously crazy about them and will never live without one in my home. Countryboy likes to get us Sighthound owners going periodically. Keep us on our toes!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL oh my gosh how did they manage to catch the dog? I can just picture a airline runway tech running all out of breath with a bag of hotdogs LOL


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> LOL oh my gosh how did they manage to catch the dog? I can just picture a airline runway tech running all out of breath with a bag of hotdogs LOL


I just pictured a Whippet, fresh out of a confining crate, and seein' a whole, clear runway ahead of him. 

Woooo Hoooo! :laugh: The chase is on!! :bolt: lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how they ever caught it. There is no way I could catch my whippet if he didn't want to be caught. Like Arreau, I love whippets, too. They are totally different than poodles and much less work. Echo gets a washcloth bath maybe a few times a year. He keeps himself pretty spotless. They are much calmer than poodles, too. Sight hounds feel strange because they watch everything. Echo sees far better than Bonnie, but Bonnie hears much better than Echo. They compliment each other nicely. I also like having a muscly, running dog along side a poodle. Echo looks like a dog version of a thouroughbred and makes a nice statue lying around the house.


----------

